# 6d Kit Lens



## ktabes (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey ya'llll

Was anyone else surprised this morning when you saw the price for the 24-70mm f4. (I was expecting a 800-1000, not 1499) 

I also heard there was a chance that it may be the new kit lens for the 6d. Any chance that it still might? Or will they keep the 24-105? I'm assuming because of the price they will. 

Otherwise you're saving 600 on the lens when you buy the 6d. Unless they up the kit lens price.


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 6d Kid Lens*

I think they will drop the price to 800-1000 if you buy it with the 6d, I think it will be a $3,000 kit. They are giving the $1,499 price for the lens alone to promote the 6d, because amateurs either want a 6d or a 24-70. So, they promote a "steal" getting people to buy the 6d and the 24-70 f4 is together, the 24-105 will remain the walk around king, but they want to give ameutures a 24-70 option, so it is a true junior kit.

6d + 17-40 (or whatever replaces it, maybe a 12-24 f4?) + 24-70 f4 is + 70-200 f4 is (mark ii)???)

Canon is just trying to market both product with a kit. People who want a entry level ff want a 5d ii, and those who want a 24-70, want a 24-70 2.8 1. So canon wants to kill two birds with one stone, by getting people to buy the 6d, and a 24-70 f4 is which is as sharp as the 2.8 ii.

They want to sell the 6d and 24-70 f4 for the equivalent of a 5d mark ii and a 24-70 2.8 1 for the same price, and trick people into thinking its a steal, because if you want to buy one, you might as well buy the other.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 6d Kid Lens*

$3000 for the kit while logical and sensible is also complete wishful thinking in light of all recent price announcements from canon except for the pancake being $200


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 6d Kid Lens*

It might end up being a kit lens, they knock off 200 or 300 if bought with a body. The 24-105mm L is a better kit lens imho.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 6d Kid Lens*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It might end up being a kit lens, they knock off 200 or 300 if bought with a body. The 24-105mm L is a better kit lens imho.



I think 24-105L being a better kit will entirely be dependent on 24-70 performance. For most people, they would want to get the macro capability of 24-70, food, flower, insect photography which is something you'll always encounter during travels 6D being marketed as a "travel" camera.


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 6d Kid Lens*



verysimplejason said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It might end up being a kit lens, they knock off 200 or 300 if bought with a body. The 24-105mm L is a better kit lens imho.
> ...


I think you have that entirely correct, with the exception of the fact that people then may have to carry along a 70-200/300


----------



## daniemare (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 6d Kid Lens*

Here in Calgary, a very reputable store is listing the 6D effectively with 3 choices
1 - Body Only > $2,099 (pretty much the same as BH price)
2 - 24-104 Kit > $2,899 (also in line with BH prices)
3 - 24-70 F4 Kit > $3,299
https://www.thecamerastore.com/mainproducts/canon-eos-6d

Now in Canada, higher end bodies are getting to par with the US - finally, however lenses still have a (unexplained?) premium.

So the same store lists the
24 - 104 @ $1,368 = $568 discount to Canadian lens prices (BH price = $1,149)
24 - 70 @ $1,587 = $387 discount to Canadian lens prices (BH price = $1,499)

So the kit is $400 more for a lens that is only $220 more when bought individually. Thus, although this is an indication, it is difficult to understand pricing strategies and how they will translate between countries.


----------



## ScottyP (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 6d Kid Lens*

Maybe that's the plan. Overprice the new f/4 lens. Then offer it at half price if you buy the new budget full frame 6D. So their initial sales on the body seem very high. And they actually move a lot of those overpriced f/4 lenses too. And people will buy the kits and break them up and sell the lenses individually cheap, so maybe that is how to go about getting one. Kind of a twisted "win-win" scenario?


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: 6d Kid Lens*

The 24-70 could be a supply and demand trick for the 24-105, they may just not produce a lot of 24-70 f4, because more people would go for the 24-10, and the prices should then even out, people would have to choose.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: 6d Kid Lens*

If the same thing happens with the 6D that did to the 5D3 it'll be $1200 in 6 months.


----------

